# August POTM Nomination Thread



## runnah (Aug 3, 2015)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month.


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
*Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months.
And $25! 
Entry into Photo of the Year 2015*

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of* AUGUST 2015 *in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition.

*8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated. If more photos are nominated the meber will be allowed to decide which photo they would like in the voting.*

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:







the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## Designer (Aug 4, 2015)

Sunrise in August, #1 by Ron Lane, here:  Sunrise - in August Photography Forum


----------



## Wizard1500 (Aug 4, 2015)

girl on bridge by mmaria, here:  girl on bridge Photography Forum


----------



## weepete (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd like to nominate

"On-your-mark-get-set...." by Msnowy






 On-your-mark-get-set.... Photography Forum


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 6, 2015)

700mm of Fish Goo and some other things
 by @coastalconn


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 6, 2015)

Nomination for Beagle100  "Red Dragonfly"  Red dragonfly Photography Forum






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Designer (Aug 15, 2015)

Adirondack Milky Way and Perseid Meteor Shower  by jsecordphoto here:  Adirondack Milky Way and Perseid Meteor Shower Photography Forum


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2015)

Blank Stair by Fred Berg


----------



## Designer (Aug 24, 2015)

Hefnermorning - edit by Ron Lane here:  A Summer sunrise! | Photography Forum


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 31, 2015)

Smoke & Water | Photography Forum
Smoke & Water AZUK


----------



## sm4him (Sep 4, 2015)

Just so you know: I hope to get the voting poll for August up around lunchtime today; if I don't have time to do it then, I'll get it up this evening.
That means you have a tiny bit more time to squeeze in a nomination--but it MUST be from a thread that was created on or before August 31. The September nomination thread is up now as well, for anything posted since Tuesday.


----------

